# be very wary



## leoniebabey

.. what you say on here as you might be branded a 'SHIT MOTHER' by a certain individual! 
apparently im a shit mother and i overfeed my baby :wacko:

no love. I have PND and really struggle some days does not make me a shit mother at all 
I feed my baby when he wants food, he has a big healthy appatite, so what? he's followed a lovely curve since birth slightly on the top of the scale but he's big, he has big hands, feet, shoulders, head. :thumbup: 


rant over


----------



## 112110

Have you seen someone for you pnd :flow:


----------



## leoniebabey

tried drs they were shit so i rang a charity that deal with depression and stuff and joined a group it's like a 9 week thing where they talk about it, but i've made another dr appointment with a different dr nxt week cos i dont feel its getting any better


----------



## amygwen

Oh f them, Leonie. Morgan is just gorgeous and you don't overfeed him at all. Just ignore rude comments, there are always going to be haters out there, the best thing you can do is just ignore, ignore, ignore! I'm sorry, Morgan is beautiful, whoever pulls down an innocent baby is just disgusting! What would they expect you to do, don't feed him? Idiots! :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Obviously you're just so awesome that she feels the need to commit everything you say to memory. Dont listen to her, she just likes to try and pull others down. You're doing a great job.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

cos apparently i said i overfeed him and didnt know what to do about it. No i said i took him to the drs cause he was being sick constantly which had been happening from birth and they said you *may* be overfeeding him, so i cut down his food and nope still sick so she said well he'll grow out of it which is has! only took over a year though!! 
urghh not sure why haters cant just keep schumt and keep their opinions to themseleves


----------



## Desi's_lost

Honestly, I didnt believe what was said anyway. ::thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.

Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

rainbows_x said:


> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx

Things that are said here are apparently fair game to attack people with on fb so :shrug:


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> Things that are said here are apparently fair game to attack people with on fb so :shrug:Click to expand...

Two wrongs don't make a right though. x


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx

i dont think i have it i know i have it. normal people dont feel like this i did go to the dr but she was useless, she was useless when i went about my period, when i went about morgan so am seeing a different one next week after ive finally built up the courage to go back


----------



## Natasha2605

Don't think it's fair to say ''Keep it to FB'' people rant about things on facebook on here ALL the time. Leonie has a right to say it, seeing as she can't say it on FB(if thats where its coming from)

Anyhow, don't worry about silly comments! Just keep your chin up and no your doing amazingly!


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> i dont think i have it i know i have it. normal people dont feel like this i did go to the dr but she was useless, she was useless when i went about my period, when i went about morgan so am seeing a different one next week after ive finally built up the courage to go backClick to expand...

It may be general depresseion or another mental problem, it took them ages to diagnose me, they knew it was a form of depression but I am undergoing counselling and they have found it is PND with anxiety.

Did they get you to fill out the questionairre?


----------



## sarah0108

rainbows_x said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> i dont think i have it i know i have it. normal people dont feel like this i did go to the dr but she was useless, she was useless when i went about my period, when i went about morgan so am seeing a different one next week after ive finally built up the courage to go backClick to expand...
> 
> It may be general depresseion or another mental problem, it took them ages to diagnose me, they knew it was a form of depression but I am undergoing counselling and they have found it is PND with anxiety.
> 
> Did they get you to fill out the questionairre?Click to expand...

Same here :thumbup:
i have to go back every 4/8 weeks for follow ups x


----------



## rainbows_x

sarah0108 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> i dont think i have it i know i have it. normal people dont feel like this i did go to the dr but she was useless, she was useless when i went about my period, when i went about morgan so am seeing a different one next week after ive finally built up the courage to go backClick to expand...
> 
> It may be general depresseion or another mental problem, it took them ages to diagnose me, they knew it was a form of depression but I am undergoing counselling and they have found it is PND with anxiety.
> 
> Did they get you to fill out the questionairre?Click to expand...
> 
> Same here :thumbup:
> i have to go back every 4/8 weeks for follow ups xClick to expand...

Ditto, I go counselling once a week now and doctors once a fortnight.


----------



## leoniebabey

no she didnt get me to do anything i basically told her how i felt, in between sobs and she said well i think your fine ill ring your health visitor and i was shown the door. HV got me family worker and i now have to go for meetings every 6 weeks with HV, family support worker, Council worker and my tutor at college. So not helpful at all "/


----------



## lily123

rainbows_x said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> i dont think i have it i know i have it. normal people dont feel like this i did go to the dr but she was useless, she was useless when i went about my period, when i went about morgan so am seeing a different one next week after ive finally built up the courage to go backClick to expand...
> 
> It may be general depresseion or another mental problem, it took them ages to diagnose me, they knew it was a form of depression but I am undergoing counselling and they have found it is PND with anxiety.
> 
> Did they get you to fill out the questionairre?Click to expand...
> 
> Same here :thumbup:
> i have to go back every 4/8 weeks for follow ups xClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto, I go counselling once a week now and doctors once a fortnight.Click to expand...

^^Me too! Although now i go to 3 different counselors :dohh: i thought it was mandatory for them to give you that questionnaire?
x


----------



## sarah0108

lily123 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's been said, if you think you have PND definitley go to the doctor, I thought I had it for a while, but obviously you won't know for sure until you go.
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> i dont think i have it i know i have it. normal people dont feel like this i did go to the dr but she was useless, she was useless when i went about my period, when i went about morgan so am seeing a different one next week after ive finally built up the courage to go backClick to expand...
> 
> It may be general depresseion or another mental problem, it took them ages to diagnose me, they knew it was a form of depression but I am undergoing counselling and they have found it is PND with anxiety.
> 
> Did they get you to fill out the questionairre?Click to expand...
> 
> Same here :thumbup:
> i have to go back every 4/8 weeks for follow ups xClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto, I go counselling once a week now and doctors once a fortnight.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^Me too! Although now i go to 3 different counselors :dohh: i thought it was mandatory for them to give you that questionnaire?
> xClick to expand...


Nope, i only got given one after my 2nd dr's appointment after i had max. (he was about 8months at the time) I'd been quite a few times since Harriet was born and never given one until a few months ago x


----------



## _laura

Agree. I had to change doctors to get help. But now my new one chats with me, sees me every month and I have to fill out a questionnaire each time to see if things have improved. :hugs: hope you feel better soon. Pm me or fb me if you want to chat.


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah I thought if you showed the slightest sign of depression or another metal illness they gave you the form? Mainly because of the suicide aspects, I think if they thought you had depression they woulld make you fill it out otherwise they could maybe get in trouble, I dunno?


----------



## leoniebabey

the HV gave me a form (th one you get shortly after you have LO) and it came out quite high but she never followed that up. My usual dr who ive had for years is on maternity and the stand in drs are craaaap


----------



## Natasha2605

I think a lot of healthcare varies, depending on who you have and how much they actually want to help you! I always feel like it's a lottery with whether or not you get the help you want and need!

I hope this new doctor can help you get back on track!


----------



## KiansMummy

Hope your okay Leonie, cant beleive the cheek of some people xx :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

same if this dr is crap then im just gunna give up till my nice dr returns. I know i cant beleive the cheek of some people neither you'd think they were the perfect mother!


----------



## KiansMummy

Is it someone who uses bnb?x


----------



## Rhio92

Ignore them hun :hugs: Morgan is gorgeous, I don't know who said it, but I bet they aint friggin perfect.

As for PND, hope you get it sorted :hugs: I went to my GP but all she did was try to fob me off with medication after only 5 mins of talking, which I WONT take unless desperate, so I'm trying to deal with it alone x


----------



## pansylove

maybe had you not said the things in the first place.. then nobody would think it of you? :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Just want to say if it's been said on Facebook, keep it on Facebook, no need to bring it on to here. :flower: xx
> 
> Things that are said here are apparently fair game to attack people with on fb so :shrug:Click to expand...


But it was carried on from the Facebook argument so it's obviously going to cause some drama on here too when they people who were involved see this


----------



## Desi's_lost

Noo, the person involved was banned so i'm fairly positive she couldnt start a fight about it.


----------



## leoniebabey

pansylove said:


> maybe had you not said the things in the first place.. then nobody would think it of you? :flower:

excuse me ?


----------



## pansylove

leoniebabey said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> maybe had you not said the things in the first place.. then nobody would think it of you? :flower:
> 
> excuse me ?Click to expand...

oh.. should i paste the status's ?


----------



## Desi's_lost

pansylove said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> maybe had you not said the things in the first place.. then nobody would think it of you? :flower:
> 
> excuse me ?Click to expand...
> 
> oh.. should i paste the status's ?Click to expand...

Sounds a lot like you're just looking for a fight.


----------



## Natasha2605

oh dear...this is going no where good. I thought it was a general thread about bitchy people!


----------



## unconditional

Desi's_lost said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> maybe had you not said the things in the first place.. then nobody would think it of you? :flower:
> 
> excuse me ?Click to expand...
> 
> oh.. should i paste the status's ?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds a lot like you're just looking for a fight.Click to expand...

wss


----------



## leoniebabey

^ WSS and dont try to pretty it up with a flower dear


----------



## pansylove

I'm not looking for a fight at all, I've got my own life drama to deal with. I just don't understand why you would post status's about hating your son... And then complain when people think you hate your son?

I don't partic care, it's nothing to do with me. Just confused me, but whatever.


----------



## sarah0108

No offense Desi, but you sit here saying the person shouldnt be using things off bnb to target leonie with, yet, you sat on facebook bitching about people on bnb too?


----------



## annawrigley

Bit of a pointless thread tbh. I think I missed this latest 'drama' but I do recall you clearly stating you overfed him in another thread and he was sick all the time :shrug: Don't see why this thread hasn't been locked either tbh, it's irrelevant to anything apart from you trying to get a bit of sympathy as per. Report button's getting awful hot!!


----------



## vinteenage

Hey, random BnB girls who are adding me on FB? I've deleted the status so no point in looking for it.


----------



## AriannasMama

:hugs: Just cause Morgan gets sick a lot doesn't mean you overfeed him or are a shit mom! Arianna spit up all day long from birth-6 months because of reflux and she has never been a big eater.

Don't listen to what others have to say, I've stopped caring about other's opinions about me tbh.


----------



## sarah0108

vinteenage said:


> Hey, random BnB girls who are adding me on FB? I've deleted the status so no point in looking for it.

It always happens :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

when have i ever stated i overfeed my child ? yes he was sick alot i was back to drs loads of times they say i *may* be overfeeding him i reduced his food it made no difference, he grew out of the sickness himself!


----------



## Desi's_lost

sarah0108 said:


> No offense Desi, but you sit here saying the person shouldnt be using things off bnb to target leonie with, yet, you sat on facebook bitching about people on bnb too?

What i said was "i know who you are talking about" "i dont think they understand what they are saying at that age" and "I think thats all she comes on teen parenting to talk about"

I'm sorry but I dont see how that can be compared to insulting someone and then declaring how awful of a parent/person they are? :shrug:


----------



## birdiex

I saw this earlier, to be honest I think your comment about not slating people on Facebook for something they've said here was justified, I see it a fair bit & it's not very nice at all. That's not a comment to anyone in particular, I just felt Leonie was justified in making that remark. I'm not sure at all what's gone on in the past regarding Morgan, but I notice that you make statuses about him being difficult a lot with no reason for it. I can understand why that would be hard to deal with, and I wondered if you'd cconsidered getting him looked at, he might have an underlying problem? :kiss: no offence meant here at all girls!


----------



## leoniebabey

oh and when have i said i 'hate' my child. I have never said that i may whinge about him but i certainly dont hate him at all


----------



## mayb_baby

u said u wanted someone to pinch him from the garden


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think there is a difference between having a hard day and making a comment about wanting some time to yourself in a light manner and genuinely wishing your child would disappear. I have Leonie on fb and see her status's now and then and i cant say i've seen anything that sounds like she hates her child or wished someone would kidnap him or something.


----------



## Rhio92

mayb_baby said:


> u said u wanted someone to pinch him from the garden

Leonie is having an awful time. On her own with no help, with PND and a son who cries a lot. We're not in her shoes, try putting yourself in them. 
And she didn't say it quite like that. We all say stuff in desperation sometimes x


----------



## annawrigley

And call him a little shit on a regular basis and slag him off in practically every one of your statuses.... Since we're apparently allowed to drag FB onto BNB now


----------



## annawrigley

Rhio92 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> u said u wanted someone to pinch him from the garden
> 
> Leonie is having an awful time. On her own with no help, with PND and a son who cries a lot. We're not in her shoes, try putting yourself in them.
> And she didn't say it quite like that. We all say stuff in desperation sometimes xClick to expand...

Been in them. Did not wish for my child to be stolen.


----------



## annawrigley

"Does anyone wanna take Morgan for an hour?" "Does anyone wanna take Morgan today cant deal with this screaming?"


----------



## lily123

We all have terrible days. A lot of ladies on here have PND or worse. You don't catch us calling our children little shits and wanting someone to take him out of the garden.


----------



## mayb_baby

Rhio92 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> u said u wanted someone to pinch him from the garden
> 
> Leonie is having an awful time. On her own with no help, with PND and a son who cries a lot. We're not in her shoes, try putting yourself in them.
> And she didn't say it quite like that. We all say stuff in desperation sometimes xClick to expand...

I think people are worried as it is consistent:wacko::coffee:


----------



## leoniebabey

well ive looked at my status off the past few weeks and have found the majority of them arnt about morgan or are things like going swimming with morgan, going to the park with only a few ones where i've been having a shit day.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I call my child stinky, which could be seen as mean but I mean it in the best way, ever consider that was the case. No one is perfect and everyone handles things differently, but that doesnt make it right for you to try and crucify Leonie as a certain group on here often tries to do to various people. 
For the millionth time if you dont have anything nice to say keep it to your self!


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed and will remain closed!


Per forum rules and TOS:



> Social network activity that affects BabyandBump or its members is subject to the same etiquette and guidelines as set out in our very first forum rule ("Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members"). Cross posting (cross referencing discussions/disputes between social networking websites and BabyandBump.com) is not permitted. If an Administrator has reason to believe that a member is involved in cyber-bullying or member/website bashing, We reserve the right to restricted or ban the offenders account.


----------



## Wobbles

You ladies don't even know the severity of anybodies suffering of PND and it's definitely not a competition on who handled it better.

PND symptoms include those of being unhappy, unable to enjoy or be interested in anything, negative thinking, not enjoying being with your baby, anxiety, etc. 

Causes are often down to things like other mental health issues, previously suffered depression, anxiety throughout pregnancy, lack of support from family/friends (feeling lonely), stress (death of someone, loss of job, relationship problems, end of a relationship, etc), and many other factors.

WHY ARE SOME OF YOU WOMEN SO VICIOUS to the point you could be causing more harm when you could actually be a strength if you put this negative energy into a more helpful strong one.

It's not good it's come over to BabyandBump from Facebook but the question is ... why are you on each others Facebooks when you clearly (time after time) don't like each other.


----------

